# New Forum Member



## HFWorld (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi

I just joined this forum, and it looks like a great place! Just wanted to say Hi everybody! and introduce myself.

My name is Isabel, I am the owner of HealthFitnessWorld.com.

Hope we all have a great time here!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2006)

HFWorld welcome to IM!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome Isabel


----------



## MyK (Feb 17, 2006)




----------

